# That's it, we're leaving!



## Brock (4 Jan 2008)

It's decided, The good woman and I are going to flog everything in the flat, dump our jobs and become cycle-camping hippy-bums for a year or so. Will start by taking a leisurely meander down through France and spain then see how we're doing and where we fancy going after that. My mother lives in Cadiz so that's the only target really.

We're probably looking at leaving mid to late April, which makes me slightly worried about the possible temperatures by the time we reach Southern Spain (we really won't be rushing), also the availability of camp sites in France pre-season, will this be a problem?

The only vague route I have in mind so far is Calais > Barcelona, then across northern spain perhaps on the pilgrim routes to Santiago de Compostela, and possibly on down through Portugal..

Any more specific route ideas would gratefully received, especially the French leg. Keeping in mind this foolhardy adventure isn't a race and easy, picturesque indirect cycling routes would be our preference.

Gosh, we're really doing this


----------



## Chuffy (4 Jan 2008)

Sounds good.
Bastard....


----------



## longers (4 Jan 2008)

Sounds great.
Bastard.....


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Jan 2008)

Zounds !!
Bastard......


----------



## Brock (4 Jan 2008)

Haha thanks chaps.


----------



## Chuffy (4 Jan 2008)

Bastard!


----------



## Crackle (4 Jan 2008)

Oooooooh ....... Doom.... gloom.... illness..... theft..... disaster..... hurricanes......jobs.......security......madness..............


Git!









Good on yer!


----------



## Brock (4 Jan 2008)

oh... hurricanes? Nobody told me that


----------



## Crackle (4 Jan 2008)

Brock said:


> oh... hurricanes?



Global Warming


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jan 2008)

Git git git git.
Sounds wonderful - I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Git


----------



## Cathryn (4 Jan 2008)

I don't swear but BASTARD!


----------



## xilios (4 Jan 2008)

A whole year? Sounds like a great ride. We will be leaving for Santiago de Compostella from Maastricht, starting the end of April. Still have to work out some minor details. If it's anything like Spring 2006 expect head winds and rain.
cheers ;-)

Check out this maps one, two and three. I just bought part three of this book. One and two we will make our own way.


----------



## yenrod (4 Jan 2008)

Well all the best both of ya !


----------



## domtyler (4 Jan 2008)

When you say "It's decided", does that mean that you've decided but haven't plucked up the courage to tell the missus yet? 

Bastard


----------



## Cathryn (4 Jan 2008)

Okay, now I've swallowed my envy....how BRILLIANT! Sounds fab, am seriously very jealous. What route plans are you dreaming up? What bikes do you have??


----------



## Brock (4 Jan 2008)

We'll be going on my old Claud and her German city bike, we've toured successfully on them before. I might even treat us to new chains/cassettes before we leave.. As for routes, errrm probably make it up as we go along. 

The first worry is getting rid of all our junk. We'll be making ourselves homeless, so will only store important personal stuff at friends, everything else must go, I really must sit down and start listing on ebay


----------



## Brock (4 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> When you say "It's decided", does that mean that you've decided but haven't plucked up the courage to tell the missus yet?
> 
> Bastard





I suppose the final 'it's decided' was telling my work. I thought I might end up burning my bridges there, but boss was great about it really, said I'd be welcome back in the future, so that'll be a comfort as we finally cycle up the road as bums of no fixed abode.


----------



## Cathryn (4 Jan 2008)

Seriously amazing. Am dead jealous in a nice kind of way!!! I'd go mad for that kind of opportunity but for the moment, we can't do it. We've got a month this summer though, and I'm grateful for that!!!

Jammy git...fantastic thing to do.


----------



## longers (4 Jan 2008)

Brock, 

I've got a copy of Tim Moores book "Spanish Steps" which describes him doing the Santiago de Compostela route (with donkey) if it's any use to you. PM if you want it.


----------



## videoman (4 Jan 2008)

I don't blame you. We moved to Tenerife 14 months ago to our apartment we purchased 4 years ago. We both packed in relatively good jobs (well I took redundancy) and have recently sold our house in the UK and purchased a smaller house as a base in the UK and future investment, paid mortgage off and put some money in the bank.

I would love to cycle from UK around Europe and down to Cadiz and catch ferry to Tenerife and then possibly sometime in the future reverse the route. I just need to work out a suitable route, buy a suitable bike and try and get fitter.


----------



## Brock (4 Jan 2008)

longers said:


> Brock,
> 
> I've got a copy of Tim Moores book "Spanish Steps" which describes him doing the Santiago de Compostela route (with donkey) if it's any use to you. PM if you want it.



Thanks very much Longers, PM sent.
My bike is a bit of a donkey so that sounds like very useful reading


----------



## Brock (4 Jan 2008)

videoman said:


> I would love to cycle from UK around Europe and down to Cadiz and catch ferry to Tenerife and then possibly sometime in the future reverse the route. I just need to work out a suitable route, buy a suitable bike and try and get fitter.



I was sort of hoping fitness would come somewhere along the way


----------



## Chuffy (4 Jan 2008)

Can we have first dibs on your stuff?


----------



## Brock (4 Jan 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Can we have first dibs on your stuff?



Certainly! I'll post special Cyclechatter only 'buy it now' discounted prices as soon as i work ebay out.


----------



## snorri (4 Jan 2008)

Brock said:


> As for routes, errrm probably make it up as we go along.



That's the way to go!

Well done, the decision has been taken, you are over the worst now.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (5 Jan 2008)

longers said:


> Brock,
> 
> I've got a copy of Tim Moores book "Spanish Steps" which describes him doing the Santiago de Compostela route (with donkey) if it's any use to you. PM if you want it.



Now come on longers, we've all called him a person of debatable parentage, but we cannot speak of Mrs. Brock in those terms. At least, not until we know her.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Jan 2008)

Wow!...

I wish my mrs was so inclined... I hope it all works out well for you...sounds like the adventure of your lives is about to commence



> Tim Moores book "Spanish Steps"



...I dragged that book all over Norfolk and suffolk in the summer...I read about six pages...I think it's very funny and just the type of thing I'd usually like but I found his writing style somewhat difficult to follow...but it's probably my reading style actually (easily distracted me see)...mind you I think 'Tinto' is a must have accessory for any tourer....in fact i think I may just have found a good name for my Daws galaxy...'Tinto'


----------



## Abitrary (5 Jan 2008)

Planning holidays straight after xmas! lucky for some.

Anyhow, if you're worried about weather, why not get a cheap flight to southern spain for a kick off (even somewhere more exotic if you're adventurous) and work your way back up. 

Yes campsites in france will be a problem out of season. Anyroad, sounds fantastic!


----------



## trio25 (5 Jan 2008)

Wow, that sounds amazing. My OH is too sensible to agree to anything like that.


----------



## tomb1960 (5 Jan 2008)

HUGE RESPECT! Sounds amazing will you have some mechanism of keeping us posted as to your progress?


----------



## Brock (5 Jan 2008)

tomb1960 said:


> HUGE RESPECT! Sounds amazing will you have some mechanism of keeping us posted as to your progress?



I'll attempt to keep some sort of blog yes, I expect most entries will be along the lines of:


"3 months on the road, somewhere South East of Calais.

Decided to stay another night at this camp site. Spent our weeks budget on wine last night, didn't wake till lunch time, going to lay down now."


----------



## friedel (8 Jan 2008)

Hi Brock! Great to hear about your upcoming adventure!!! You are going to have such a great time. Email me, we have some really good friends in France, just south of Millau. You should definitely drop in and see them (they're on the warm showers list). Campsites might be an issue out of season unfortunately although the good news is that most tourist bureaus publish really good guides to which ones are open when and heck, just do more wild camping. Save your hard earned money for the wine


----------



## Brock (9 Jan 2008)

Thanks Friedel, I had expected to have to do a bit of stealth camping but I hadn't considered the fact that it meant bonus wine tokens for the following day!
A friendly face by the time we get down to the Pyrenees might be most welcome, mail sent.

Did you ever finish that 'fermented spicy carrot juice'?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Jan 2008)

...erm this might be controversial but on ehting I realised on my trip this year was how easy would be to use the shower facilities etc at campsites on route without actually camping there. Not all but several I stayed at would never have known. Just saying...whecash is tight..it's an option.


----------



## Brock (9 Jan 2008)

I suppose you could, although if I'm rolling into a campsite needing a shower it's usually because I've had enough for the day.
You're right though, could probably blag a free shower at a lot of campsites without being noticed..
Think I'd rather just whip a baby wipe round my sweaty bits and have a face splash in the next coffee shop or friendly bar really.
The trick is not worrying too much.. I'm sure Andrew and Friedel often go for two or three weeks without washing, you can always use a twig to rough out the worst pockets of cheesy secretion after all.


----------



## vernon (9 Jan 2008)

Brock said:


> Thanks Friedel, I had expected to have to do a bit of stealth camping but I hadn't considered the fact that it meant bonus wine tokens for the following day!
> A friendly face by the time we get down to the Pyrenees might be most welcome, mail sent.
> 
> Did you ever finish that 'fermented spicy carrot juice'?



I always rewarded myself with treats the day after a stealth camp. In the UK it might be a fish and chip dinner and a pub supper plus beer because the saving was so large.

In France the savings are not that great, cheapest campsites were around €3-€4 or as high as €12 but that buys a lot of wine and few nice comestibles from a local patisserie


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Jan 2008)

I only wild camped once last summer and that was on the beach at Holkham in Norfolk, superb beach.


----------



## Abitrary (13 Jan 2008)

Brock said:


> I'll attempt to keep some sort of blog yes, I expect most entries will be along the lines of:
> 
> "3 months on the road, somewhere South East of Calais.
> 
> Decided to stay another night at this camp site. Spent our weeks budget on wine last night, didn't wake till lunch time, going to lay down now."



In your blog, rather than a purely geographic thing, I'd expect experiences of how to buy / nick cheap food. For example:

"Brock Log: August 15 2008. Hotel Atlantic, Nantes.

Our early night paid off. Being first up for breakfast, we alone were presented with an array of cheese, ham, cereals and jam that we realised we could fit the entirety of into all the baguettes, and that would keep us going for 4 days, when fitted into the pannier we'd brought down to breakfast specifically for that purpose. We paid 40 euros each, so who cares?"

... and stuff like that


----------



## postman (13 Jan 2008)

On a wet cold afternoon in Leeds,i wish you both a safe and enjoyable journey.Not being a computer buff,but will you do some photos and a diary if it is not too much trouble.would love to follow your journey.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Jan 2008)

Brock said:


> I suppose you could, although if I'm rolling into a campsite needing a shower it's usually because I've had enough for the day.
> You're right though, *could probably blag a free shower at a lot of campsites without being noticed*..
> Think I'd rather just whip a baby wipe round my sweaty bits and have a face splash in the next coffee shop or friendly bar really.
> The trick is not worrying too much.. I'm sure Andrew and Friedel often go for two or three weeks without washing, you can always use a twig to rough out the worst pockets of cheesy secretion after all.



how many campsites do you imagine have attendants guarding the showers?


----------



## Brock (13 Jan 2008)

bonj said:


> how many campsites do you imagine have attendants guarding the showers?



Most campsites I've been to have people keeping an eye on things. You generally have to come in through an entrance with some kinds of gate house. Like I said, at most sites you could probably creep in and get away with it, but at others, such as one in Littlehampton I stayed at which demanded a ten quid deposit for a shower block key, you wouldn't.

Generally I can't really imagine a situation where I was desperate enough to risk the embarrassment of being caught trying to take advantage of someone's facilities without paying, but never say never eh


----------



## Brock (13 Jan 2008)

postman said:


> On a wet cold afternoon in Leeds,i wish you both a safe and enjoyable journey.Not being a computer buff,but will you do some photos and a diary if it is not too much trouble.would love to follow your journey.



Thanks Postman. I'll post when I've got a blog link for our blitherings.
In the meantime, for a far more exciting and impressive adventure, have you been keeping up with Andrew and Friedel who have made it to Iran? Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Brock (13 Jan 2008)

Abitrary said:


> In your blog, rather than a purely geographic thing, I'd expect experiences of how to buy / nick cheap food. For example:
> 
> "Brock Log: August 15 2008. Hotel Atlantic, Nantes.
> 
> ...



hehe.. You want me to incriminate myself for eternity by admitting online to breakfast buffet blaggery? I have in the past waddled out of a costa resort hotel with pockets full of rye bread and mini baby bells, but that's all I'm admitting to here


----------



## domtyler (13 Jan 2008)

Have you thought about going slightly further afield, say India?

*He says as he orders tonight's takeaway! *


----------



## Brock (14 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> Have you thought about going slightly further afield, say India?
> 
> *He says as he orders tonight's takeaway! *



I haven't thought about India no. We really aren't hugely experienced at this sort of thing so I think France and Spain is going to be all the adventure we need for the first few months... Beyond that? Who knows


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Jan 2008)

I'd be really interested in the detail of the route you are planning...


----------



## Brock (14 Jan 2008)

I was going to let you do that and follow yours mate


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Jan 2008)

.....the song 'Lost in France' came suddenly to mind...dunno why!


----------



## Brock (14 Jan 2008)

I haven't even decided whether to start in Calais or Cherbourg yet.. What you reckon?


----------



## HJ (14 Jan 2008)

Brock has anyone told you that your a bastard...

Have fun ya bastard!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Jan 2008)

> I haven't even decided whether to start in Calais or Cherbourg yet.. What you reckon?



well I'd say it depends on where you are based in the UK. Is it easier to get to Dover/Folkstone or Dieppe/Portsmouth?

le Havre is probably where I'm going to invade...mainly because I think the area around calais isn't that great and I've seen it many many times anyway. Other alternatives are St Malo or Ouisterham


----------



## Brock (15 Jan 2008)

Well the choice for us is half a day's cycling to Dover or a couple of days cycling to Portsmouth. If the cycling/camping from Cherbourg or Le Havre is considerably better/easier than from Calais then it'd be worth the fairly pleasant ride down to Portsmouth before leaving our shores.

Thanks Hairy Jock


----------



## rich p (15 Jan 2008)

If I were you I'd choose Boulogne over Calais as it's a nicer area to cycle out from.


----------



## Brock (15 Jan 2008)

rich p said:


> If I were you I'd choose Boulogne over Calais as it's a nicer area to cycle out from.



Ok, then that's what I'll do. That option had completely slipped my mind. Thanks Rich


----------



## Percy (21 Jan 2008)

March/April this year a lot of campings were shut, particularly in the Northern half of France (in fact, France was pretty much shut). Going south I found a few open (around Bordeaux/Arcachon area) but it is worth considering what you will do when you can't find one (Wild camp? Hotel?)

North coast of Spain is amazing - food, people, scenery. It is pretty tough going though - lots of up and downs (think Dorset coast). I avoided big towns/cities mainly, but riding into Bilbao was pretty cool, past the Gugenheim and into city centre. I'd recommend a stop there.

North Portugal I found a bit of a different kettle of fish to Spain - roads/traffic not as nice, towns/cities a bit dirtier and not so welcoming feeling. But then again it of course all depends on what happens with you - I could go the same route next year and really love it.

Porto was ok, easy to navigate into/out of, but the beach/seaside town of Espinho about 4 miles down the coast is a much more relaxing stop. 

The hills between Portugal and Spain (I went back across central Spain) are big and tiring (especially in heat) but beautiful - watch out for the dogs!


----------



## Brock (22 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the tips Percy, noted and filed.
How's that book coming?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (22 Jan 2008)

I planned out my route yesterday. I took three hours to do it on Biketoaster.com then i went to save the route and realised I hadnt logged in so it wouldnt let me...ARGGGGGGGGH!!!

Hi Percy...thanks for the gear list you sent me....how is it possible to adjust back to life in the UK after such an epic trip??? I think I'd find that really hard.


----------



## Percy (22 Jan 2008)

Don't really want to hijack the thread completely, but Brock is the OP so I'll answer...

<<How's that book coming?>>

Not too bad! Although at the moment writing a book seems harder than nine months of cycling. 

<<how is it possible to adjust back to life in the UK after such an epic trip??? I think I'd find that really hard.>>

Very strange. I've not come back to the 'normality' that I left behind though - back to my parents for the first time in 7 years initially and now up to Manchester (from Southampton) to live with the girlfriend, so it's all change however you look at it.

Recently though I have had real pangs of nostalgia that have kept me awake at night - just remembering towns, cities, roads, people and having a sort of longing for being there again. A bit like a nice place you find on holiday and occassionally think 'Wasn't that a cool place? I'd love to be there now', only I've got about 200 of those places and they keep coming back to me.

Struggling a bit to keep a grasp on 'real life' too - all the day to day stuff just seems so...boring! What are we going to eat, shall we go to the shops, we need a new washing machine etc etc blah blah boring! I miss the excitement of being on the road every day, I guess. Maybe I'll go find it again sooner than I had planned...


----------



## friedel (23 Jan 2008)

Brock said:


> I'm sure Andrew and Friedel often go for two or three weeks without washing



You what??!? 

We just went five days without a shower and I was absolutely miserable by the end. Salty. Sweaty. Just plain icky all over. And that included a mountain stream refresher and hair wash on day 2. Having said that, the Iranian hijab is very useful indeed for hiding bad hair! 

A pack of baby wipes is a great idea for at least getting some of the grime off between showers.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jan 2008)

rich p said:


> If I were you I'd choose Boulogne over Calais as it's a nicer area to cycle out from.



Sadly you can't. Speedferries will only take cars - not bikes.
Shame, because Boulogne is a lot nicer than Calais.


----------



## Brock (26 Jan 2008)

Heh thanks Maggot. I do get occasional flashes of anxiety about what we've decided to do, but posts such as yours help a lot, cheers!



Percy said:


> Struggling a bit to keep a grasp on 'real life' too - all the day to day stuff just seems so...boring! What are we going to eat, shall we go to the shops, we need a new washing machine etc etc blah blah boring! I miss the excitement of being on the road every day, I guess. Maybe I'll go find it again sooner than I had planned...



Sounds like you may have a problem there Percy, have you mentioned it to the girlfriend? Perhaps you should spend a week or two watching daytime TV to aid assimilation.



TheDoctor said:


> Sadly you can't. Speedferries will only take cars - not bikes.
> Shame, because Boulogne is a lot nicer than Calais.



Hmmm my route planning isn't going too well is it?


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jan 2008)

Brock, maybe I've missed this bit but when are you leaving? Not trying to get rid of you  Just excited for you.


----------



## Brock (28 Jan 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Brock, maybe I've missed this bit but when are you leaving? Not trying to get rid of you  Just excited for you.



Mid April, and it's approaching fast. I keep thinking of new things that need to be done, without actually getting the other things out of the way first


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Jan 2008)

A big but exciting decision Brock, like others I wish you well but am also a little bit jealous. Hope you can also find a toilet and not have to use the hedge when going through France!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spindrift (28 Jan 2008)

You lucky, lucky bastard....

Get up in the morning with just the open road ahead of you, cries on Bon Courage or Allez from passing cars, stunning views, eat what you like, warm bread with slathers of Normandy butter and smelly Camembert, tanned faces, muscled legs,

*BASTARD*


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2008)

Brock said:


> I haven't even decided whether to start in Calais or Cherbourg yet.. What you reckon?




Beautiful. I love that. It must be sooooooooo tough. You have my unending envy. Good luck, wish I could do the same but it's a struggle getting my other half on the back of the tandem let alone on a bike to Spain.

A brave and wonderful decision. Well done.


----------



## Brock (30 Jan 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> A big but exciting decision Brock, like others I wish you well but am also a little bit jealous. Hope you can also find a toilet and not have to use the hedge when going through France!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why? What do they have in their hedges over there?? 

Thanks for the encouragement chaps, appreciated.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Jan 2008)

Wow, what an adventure - best of luck with it, and enjoy yourselves!


----------

